# Wello Saturday 28 July AM



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Well Steven

I have this one planned, keen as mustard.

Have the gear, soft plastics, and a positive attitude. 

Lets go catch some fish, I've never been fishing for squire before so lets do it 

Checked the Seabreeze site tonight myself and the winds looks to be behaving for a change.

Would be great to see others come along 8)

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I refuse to fish with Sel again, he steals all the fish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

WayneD said:


> I refuse to fish with Sel again, he steals all the fish.


LOL Wayne   

I'm due for a quite one, hope it's not this weekend. I need to produce a squire for the mother in law. 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

If I can join you, and that's not a certainty yet, but I am happy to donate to you any legal squire I catch. Not that I have ever caught any legal squire yet, only got two at about 30cms.


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

HI there, where will you launch from exactly? I am keen for a saturday morning session somewhere. Just sussin out the options at the moment.
Thanks Michael


----------

